# New Primaris and Death Guard models comming.



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

https://www.warhammer-community.com/2017/06/25/new-primaris-space-marines-and-death-guard-announced/










Hot off the heels of Dark Imperium there’s even more Death Guard and Primaris Space Marines landing soon. The releases begin next week with two new champions of humanity, and then in July an array of Getting Started products, making it easier than ever to get involved in the 41st Millennium.










The Primaris Captain is a stoic, indomitable commander, posed urging his army forward… It’s immediately clear that the Captain is as much a leader as he is a fighter, although a power sword and bolter imply masteries in both ranged and close quarters combat. This is a model that’s going to look right at home in the thick of your Intercessors and Hellblasters while managing to stand out on his own terms – perfect, given his role as a frontline leader both on the tabletop and in the background. There’s no Chapter specific iconography on the model, meaning whichever Space Marine Chapter you collect, you’ll be able to paint and personalise your Primaris Captain to match. The kit also has options for different heads and weapons, allowing for even greater customisation.










The Primaris Librarian blends the noble bearing of the Primaris Captain with a wealth of occult detail and baroque cybernetics indicative of a darker, more mysterious kind of warrior. He is a warrior-mystic, trained in both physical and psychic warfare, and this carries over to the positioning of the miniature itself; one hand wields a deadly force sword while the other is raised as if to smite the foe with psychic power. Like the Captain, you’re free to customise the Librarian to suit any Chapter you like (barring the Black Templars, who refuse to tarry with any such foul sorcery!). You can either build the Librarian bare-headed or with a custom helm linked to his psychic hood.
In July, both the Primaris Space Marines and the Death Guard are getting new units, starting with the Reivers of the Adeptus Astartes. Many of these Getting Started kits will be in the Easy to Build format, meaning they’ll be easy to assemble – they’re made of coloured plastic and you won’t even need glue. There are also two new Getting Started boxes and a Getting Started with Warhammer 40,000 book coming soon, giving you a range of options for beginning your journey in the 41st Millennium.











Our first Easy to Build kit of the new edition features the Reivers. These guys are the guerilla specialists of the Primaris Space Marines, and their miniatures have a threatening, predatory feel. In contrast to the stalwart Intercessors, the Reivers appear to be advancing forwards, equipped with suppressed bolt pistols and brutal-looking combat blades. 
Stripped down Mk X armour allows for a good look at how this newest mark of Space Marine armour functions, with the midsection of the models showing thick bundles of fibrous cabling; this is the mechanical muscle that lets the Reivers punch through concrete, sprint in full plate and leap through ruins and jungles. Finally, each Reiver wears the visage of a leering skull – these guys aren’t just about stealth, but terror. Even if you’ve already got an Imperial army, Reivers will make a great addition to your force, and there are rules in the box to let you start adding them to your games straight away.











The Plague Marines Easy to Build offer features models as varied and as finely detailed as those found in the Dark Imperium box, bloated bodies all but spilling from rusting, ancient power armour. The Plague Champion is particularly grotesque and is one of the first Death Guard miniatures to go completely bare-headed, giving us a glimpse at what little remains of his humanity. The blight launcher in the kit is a great visual reference to the history of the Death Guard, and eagle-eyed hobbyists will notice the similarities to weapons from the Horus Heresy, blending design elements from the grenade launchers wielded by the Deathshroud Terminators and the rad-missile launchers equipped by Destroyers. It’s a great way to tie the Death Guard to their historical roots and an indication of the horrific weapons they bring to bear in the reaping to come. Whether you’re bolstering your forces from Dark Imperium or starting your own Vectorum, this Easy to Build kit is a great way to do it.










Finally, you’ll be able to bolster your plague-ridden hordes with Easy to Build Poxwalkers. Like their unfortunate compatriots in Dark Imperium, these miniatures are ridden with all manner of horrific diseases and go to battle wielding the last vestiges of their personal lives as improvised weapons. Poxwalkers make for a powerful choice in any Chaos Army and, thanks to their Diseased Horde rule, we imagine you’ll have quite a few of them, so these designs are a great way to add variety and character to a unit. Whether you’re yet to take your first steps into Warhammer 40,000 and are looking for the easiest way to start a new collection or you’re already looking for ways to bolster your armies from Dark Imperium, it’s going to be an exciting few weeks of new releases.










These products will be released alongside our new ways to get started. The first of these is our Getting Started with Warhammer 40,000 handbook – this 103-page guidebook is the perfect guide for any Warhammer 40,000 beginner, giving a thorough overview of the universe of the 41st Millennium, how the game works and the different armies you can collect. It also comes with an Easy to Build Intercessor and a set of core rules, allowing you to take the first steps of your journey for around the price of a White Dwarf.










First Strike, on the other hand, is a great boxed set for both new and experienced players of Warhammer 40,000. For new players, there’s everything you need in the box to start playing, including miniatures, rules, and a guidebook taking you through a series of handy scenarios to teach you to play. There’s a double-sided gaming mat in the box, and it’s printed so that it doubles as a set of cardboard Munitorum Armoured Containers – meaning you’ll have somewhere to play your first few games. The box itself contains all our new Easy to Build miniatures, but for almost half the price you’d pay if you got them all separately – it’s a great way to get your hands on all the new releases in one place! There’s also a pocket-sized Battle Primer that’ll be helpful for you whether you’re playing your first few games or you’re a seasoned veteran in need of a quick-reference guide.










Finally, Know No Fear is great for players looking to make a comprehensive start, containing full armies for the Death Guard and the Primaris Space Marines. As well as getting a Patrol Detachment’s worth of miniatures for each side, you’ll get rules, your guide to getting started, a gaming mat and card scenery – all for nearly half the price of Dark Imperium. Combined with the Easy to Build kits, you’ll be able to assemble a diverse and powerful force of Death Guard or Primaris Space Marines in no time. 
You can expect to see the Primaris Librarian and Primaris Captain available for pre-order next weekend, while the new Getting Started products will be available shortly after that. For those of you who want to get involved with the complete Warhammer 40,000 experience, Dark Imperium contains two full armies of miniatures alongside the complete rulebook, which features detailed background and advanced rules – get yours now in store or online.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Nice, the Reivers look great. I convinced a friend of mine to go halves on Dark Imperium. I'm somewhat torn on whether to argue for SM or Chaos. I'd prefer chaos, but I really dislike Nurgle. If it could have been ANY other Chaos god I would have jumped at it.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't know if I like the Reivers or not-- they're a little too Night Lords-y for Imperial Space Marines, both visually and as far as what they're supposed to do. The Primaris officers are gorgeous, though, and I'm excited to add them to my small Crimson Fists Primaris army. Or at least the Librarian... the Captain I might paint up in my own Chapter's colors. Even though my Chapter has rejected the Primaris Marines themselves, there's no reason to let all that perfectly good Mk X plate and gear go to waste. After all, the machine has no soul, even if the men it was created for are blasphemies against the God-Emperor's holy work. 

I'm also happy to see the Blight Launcher in an easy access package, since I know a lot of folks have been asking me where they can get their hands on those after reading about them in Dark Imperium and in Index Chaos.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I was wondering when we'd see blight launchers after seeing their entry in the army list. These are all pretty cool actually. I might go onto FW and buy a destroyer kit, because the launcher looks like a must-have in a squad.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The Son of Horus said:


> I don't know if I like the Reivers or not-- they're a little too Night Lords-y for Imperial Space Marines, both visually and as far as what they're supposed to do. The Primaris officers are gorgeous, though, and I'm excited to add them to my small Crimson Fists Primaris army. Or at least the Librarian... the Captain I might paint up in my own Chapter's colors. Even though my Chapter has rejected the Primaris Marines themselves, there's no reason to let all that perfectly good Mk X plate and gear go to waste. After all, the machine has no soul, even if the men it was created for are blasphemies against the God-Emperor's holy work.
> 
> I'm also happy to see the Blight Launcher in an easy access package, since I know a lot of folks have been asking me where they can get their hands on those after reading about them in Dark Imperium and in Index Chaos.



Forgotten about chaplains? skullfaced to inspire the fear of death. But yeah, they definitely looks to have taken a page from the night lords handbook. Though I think the Ravenguard would salivate over getting new infiltrators.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The uniforms of Chaplains are not so much about terror as they are about being a walking visage of martyred saints and of the Emperor as a god of battle and death. The Emperor really wasn't big on terrorism-- that's why the Night Lords got in so much trouble and ended up renegade, and it's hard to see Guilliman going "Yeah, you know what we need? A bunch of psychopath stalkers with bigass shivs in stripped down power armor to go knife people in the dark." But that's exactly what the Reivers are-- and while I find them distinctly un-Imperial, maybe that's the point. Guilliman did refer to the Primaris marines as "Cawl's monstrosities" in the Dark Imperium novel, after all... there's that ambiguity about whether or not the Primaris Marines are even a good thing in the first place.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

New Plague Marines?!? Squeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> Guilliman did refer to the Primaris marines as "Cawl's monstrosities" in the Dark Imperium novel, after all... there's that ambiguity about whether or not the Primaris Marines are even a good thing in the first place.


I'm wondering now if Cawl might have used more than just the loyal primarchs gene stock to make these guys.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The night lords was explicitly used as terror troops to scare planets into compliance, as well making examples of unruly places early on in the great crusade with the Emperor's approval. But when Curze appeared, the night lords soon went way over board, their collateral damage reaching such extremes that no longer could be ignored and why they got censured.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Brother Lucian said:


> Many of these Getting Started kits will be in the Easy to Build format, meaning they’ll be easy to assemble – they’re made of coloured plastic and you won’t even need glue


 

Does anyone know if they come in other colours than blue?
Are they monopose?


I like the reivers, but I'm not so keen on the primaris captain but that could be the angle - his sword looks somewhat stubby and his monocle is a bit pronounced.


Although, I like the Reivers cause I play Night Lor... blue chaos marines :laugh:


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Hmm. Captain is solid and Librarian mini has a lot of character in it.

Reivers fit to new Primaris style but helmets evoke chaplains too much. Legs look really weird like they have some girly boots with high heels pose.

I have passed on Dark Imperium box because of snap fit and here we have another set like this. I wonder when we'll see regular multi-part boxes.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I'm wondering now if Cawl might have used more than just the loyal primarchs gene stock to make these guys.


I suspect he has, in the Dark Imperium novel the subject is shortly brought up in a conversation between Guilliman and Cawl.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Dark Imperium models are not snap fit. They are somewhat mono pose with possible head swaps, but still require glue.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice write up. 

The 30k Nurgle terminators are actually the Grave Wardens. 

I'm also not a fan of the Reivers. They look dopey but not centurion level dopey. The armor looks wrong. And they're wearing high-top sneakers/ trainers.

I did the heroes though and three Nurgle marines are slick. (Pun intended)


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Aside from the weird look... What the hell is the Reivers' role supposed to be? I can guess there's some infiltration/stealth aspect to them, but bringing a bolt pistol (12") and a combat knife seems a poor choice of weapons on a unit without jump packs. On a wild guess, they'll get an inch or two of extra movement from the stripped down armour but that's still not that mobile. 

Given the general lack of weapon upgrades on Primaris marines, they're probably stuck with those, so... an Assault Squad with no mobility and little punch. But infiltrate and 2 Primaris wounds with a 3+ armour save... Dedicated tarpit unit? I wonder if the stripped armour makes it a 4+ save instead or still a Power Armour 3+

EDIT: Likely related to the Poxwalkers, Plaguebearers appear to be on the way out.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Shandathe said:


> Aside from the weird look... What the hell is the Reivers' role supposed to be? I can guess there's some infiltration/stealth aspect to them, but bringing a bolt pistol (12") and a combat knife seems a poor choice of weapons on a unit without jump packs. On a wild guess, they'll get an inch or two of extra movement from the stripped down armour but that's still not that mobile.
> 
> Given the general lack of weapon upgrades on Primaris marines, they're probably stuck with those, so... an Assault Squad with no mobility and little punch. But infiltrate and 2 Primaris wounds with a 3+ armour save... Dedicated tarpit unit? I wonder if the stripped armour makes it a 4+ save instead or still a Power Armour 3+
> 
> EDIT: Likely related to the Poxwalkers, Plaguebearers appear to be on the way out.


The Reivers appear to be Primaris Scouts. Though more likely Space Wolf Scouts which were veterans, not recruits. But yeah, the silenced bolt pistol, what the hell, and combat knife seem a little under equipped. I like all of what I see here aesthetically since I really like the Mark X armors.

The three new Death Guard and the poxwalkers look delightfully disgusting. Though @Shandathe I think GW is going to be putting out a new set of Plaguebearers when they, eventually, put out the full Death Guard line and we finally see Mortarion.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Just seen the fluff for the reivers. They Night Lord better than my Night Lords... :/
Sounds like they infiltrate, use shortened bolt rifle pistols and play screams through the speakers in the armour as they charge...


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Seems Cawl has been busy with the gene-blender. Perhaps a holdover from the Cursed Founding. One can wonder if it wasnt Fabius whom interupted it, but Cawl.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Saw this on fb. The legs actually remind me of fire warriors.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Saw this on fb. The legs actually remind me of fire warriors.


And the boots are pure Sororitas. I wouldn't even be surprised if they have a heel like Canoness Veridyan's :wink2:

The rule references are interesting though. Some sort of infiltration (as expected) and what looks like a debuff on charged (and/or grenaded?) units. Definitely think their intended role is 'Designated Tarpit' now.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Gret79 said:


> Just seen the fluff for the reivers. They Night Lord better than my Night Lords... :/
> Sounds like they infiltrate, use shortened bolt rifle pistols and play screams through the speakers in the armour as they charge...


Plus, they'll make great Nightlords models.


----------



## Daemon Child (Apr 12, 2011)

Who says Primaris Marines can't fall to chaos? :wink:


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

I'm sure they can, but it's only been a bit over a century as of Dark Imperium and the Imperium's rather more watchful for Chaos influence now than back in Horus' days.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Daemon Child said:


> Who says Primaris Marines can't fall to chaos?


Supposedly they're more resistant to Chaos. However, in the Dark Imperium novel the Primaris Captain starts feeling drawn into the influence of Chaos while slaying Death Guard. Only to be knocked back to his senses by the Librarian knocking on his chest with his Force Staff. And telling him to knock it off.
Also, Cawl has been totally using gene-seed from the renegade Primarchs, even though Guilliman has directly told him not to. It's implied Cawl is doing that not expressly stated. But come on, this is not a guy who doesn't do his own thing when he wants to.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The librarian and captain are up for preorder. Looks like the captain has a couple of options for his bolt rifle. Very pricey at €30 for a single mini though.

EDIT: Just saw my LGS's fb page, they're saying they'll be selling them for €15.50 each on release day. Cheeky, considering they're only 50 yards down the road from the local GW.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

https://regimental-standard.com/2017/06/28/dont-fear-the-reiver/

Stay calm, Guardsman! 
Reinforcements from the Adeptus Astartes have been deployed to your war zone – and you may have been lucky enough to meet them already! Whether you’ve stormed a hostile bastion – only to have found it strangely empty but for a pile of gory remains, or seen an entrenched enemy turn and flee seemingly out of nowhere, you’ve probably met the Reivers.

While the Adeptus Astartes know no fear, their enemies certainly do! The purpose of the Reivers is to exploit the cowardice of our enemies through the use of shock tactics and advanced training. You are unlikely to encounter any of these warriors directly, but should you find yourself face to face with a skull-faced giant in power armour in the middle of the night, welcome him with open arms – he is most likely a Reiver.*











While they may be grim in appearance, you have nothing to fear from these exemplary warriors of the Emperor – provided you follow the below advice at all times.**

*Use Ear Protection!*
Reivers disrupt the hearing of the enemy with vox-amplified war cries and audio-sonic weaponry. Unfortunately, the heresy corrupted eardrum of a traitor is not too dissimilar from the blessed but regrettably fragile eardrum of a loyal member of the Astra Militarum, such as yourself. Make sure to insert ear protection to guard yourself against aural damage – if none is provided, a pair of spare socks should suffice.***
*
Clear a Drop Zone!*
If you are expecting Reiver support, make sure to establish a clear drop zone. If a drop zone cannot be cleared in time, attempt to drop to the floor to make a soft and level surface for the Reivers to land on.
*
Keep a Strong Mind and a Strong Stomach*
Should you happen upon a squad of hostile infantry strung from the local foliage by their viscera, there is no need to be alarmed – this display is meant to intimidate the enemy, not you, and thus you have nothing to worry about. If any new recruits are disquieted by this, a warm cup of Tanna Tea followed by a reminder of the penalties for cowardice should be enough to steel even the most delicate of bowels.****

There you have it, Guardsman! The Reiver is your friend and your ally – just stay well out of his way. 

_Thought For the Day: There is nothing to fear but failure.

_ * If any of the following details are also present – red wings on the helmet, flayed hides, or a corona of daemonic lightning – immediately consult Volume 2 of the Infantryman’s Threat Identification Field Guide, 49th edition, section ref. 17.a66.4111 – _Hereticus Majoris (revised)
_** Where possible, a minimum safe distance of 13 feet is also recommended.
*** If you end up with permanent irreparable loss of hearing, worry not! There are exciting roles in the Astra Militarum just for you. For more information, please consult uplifting pamphlet 114//c: “_You What? – The Artillery Crewman’s Guide to Sign Language”.
_**** Please note that vomiting on the battlefield is punishable by flogging on grounds of wasting valuable rations.




-------------------------------------------------------
The Reivers are increasingly sounding like Loyalist Night Lords with a dose of screaming Banshee mixed in. 
Makes one wonder why geneline-blending resistant Guiliman are tolerating them alongside the Primaris forces, as he himself would've known of the pre-heresy Night Lords and their excesses. Which these guys are an all too overt reminder of. 

One can wonder what the Night Lords thinks of the Reivers and Guiliman's role in commissioning them. Would be highly ironic if G-man came to see the terror tactics of the Night Lords as useful if properly harnessed and controlled. He after all had been on the recieving end of such things from Curze himself during the Imperium Secundus and the whole Pharos debacle.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Saw on Bols that a rulesbits for the Primaris Captain and Libby have been posted, with the datasheet to be found in the model boxes. However..










I find it noteworthy that Dark Angels Primaris Librarians gains both the Deathwing and Unforgiven keywords. Meaning that they mustve been appraised about the Fallen Angels. One can now wonder how much of it G-man himself knows now.


----------



## Daemon Child (Apr 12, 2011)

Perhaps the Dark Angels secret is not as devastating as its been made out to be. Or perhaps Big Blue simply can't afford to create a problem where there doesn't need to be one.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sexy, sexy Nurgle goodness.

Nice try GW, you'll not rope me back in that easily! :crazy:


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Sexy, sexy Nurgle goodness.
> 
> Nice try GW, you'll not rope me back in that easily! :crazy:


Papa Nurgle does love his flailing gut tentacles! :shok:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Brother Lucian said:


> I find it noteworthy that Dark Angels Primaris Librarians gains both the Deathwing and Unforgiven keywords. Meaning that they mustve been appraised about the Fallen Angels. One can now wonder how much of it G-man himself knows now.





Daemon Child said:


> Perhaps the Dark Angels secret is not as devastating as its been made out to be. Or perhaps Big Blue simply can't afford to create a problem where there doesn't need to be one.


Your both assuming Guilliman knows anything at all. Just because he had some part to play in creating the primaris marines and giving access to them to the other chapters does not mean they told him the secrets of those respective chapters.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Your both assuming Guilliman knows anything at all. Just because he had some part to play in creating the primaris marines and giving access to them to the other chapters does not mean they told him the secrets of those respective chapters.


He was rocking with Cypher and a bunch of Fallen while making his way to Terra, so I reckon he has some sort of idea.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

He fought alongside some Dark Angels, one who happened to carry a blade he recognized. Who's to say that Cypher said anything to him about the goings of the unforgiven after all this time?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

darkreever said:


> He fought alongside some Dark Angels, one who happened to carry a blade he recognized. Who's to say that Cypher said anything to him about the goings of the unforgiven after all this time?


And yet he didn't bat an eyelid when Cypher was locked up on Terra. If he thought he was simply a loyal son of the Lion who had aided him in escaping a Blackstone fortress, getting to the Sol system and fighting Magnus, he would certainly have fought his corner against the Custodes.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Pretty sure Guilliman knows SOMETHING is going on, though on Terra he seemed primarily focused on the sword Cypher's carrying. He didn't want THAT near the Emperor, which has all sorts of interesting implications.


----------

